# The nadir of the Hobbit?



## Deleted member 33527 (May 8, 2011)

I'm leaning towards elixir theft, but I'm struggling with which part in the story it actually happens, because there is a lot that happens after Bilbo and the dwarves steal Smaug's treasure, which makes me think there is more to it.

For now, I'm assuming it's the more specific instance when Bilbo takes the Arkenstone that belongs to Thorin. That's what he needed at the end to negotiate with the people of Lake Town.

This is for a project I'm doing. What do you guys think?


----------



## Candra H (May 9, 2011)

Heh, you lost me on the details, Dream. It's been decades since I read The Hobbit.


----------

